# Chicken Run.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have decided to book on and spend Christmas and the New Year at the Chicken Run camp site in the Algarve.

They look bonkers in the pictures on the web site, we should fit in nicely methinks..... http://www.chickenrun.vpweb.co.uk/

Question?... Anybody been?...

ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry ray when I posted on the other thread didn't realise that this thread was current ,
we called in at the chicken run in April thought it sounded great on the web site so we made a special trip to call in drove down the track to it and thought it looked more like a travellers site than campsite jan wouldn't entertain giving it even a one night chance, personally it sounded just the sort of relaxed site I would fit in with but we all know if the mesahib isn't happy you'll never hear the end of it so we moved on to one up in the hills, hope first impressions are wrong and you have. Great time.
Ken


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a ***** site Ray! You should fit right in!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Sounds like a ***** site Ray! You should fit right in!


Absolutely :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyway. What you doing going on a Campsite? Not very Rock N Roll for you! Sounds interesting though.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Rugbyken has it spot on, although we did stay a couple of days. 
If you are in the hard standing area you should find it better than on the rough field. 
Unfortunately we also used the rose coloured specs when viewing the web site, it's not that expensive but for the same (or less) the general area has many nicer places to stay.
On our short stay the electricity was on and off repeatedly and the WiFi was patchy at best.
Obviously you need to make your own mind up (sounds as though you have) but I certainly would not waste diesel to get there again.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now none of these comments are like I have heard from friends who have used it in the past, especialy Christmas time when it is a right laugh.. And thats what we both do a lot of, we mix well with folk :wink: ..

I suppose it depends on what mind set you go with, I hate South of France so I wouldn't enjoy it even if I was :roll: 

Still it's nice to hear what other folk think..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd enjoy it, sounds like a freedom place Ray

The only exception would be free dogs, Shadow would be a pain if they wandered near

The rest of it sounds like it could be friendly and fun

Enjoy the experience, you only live once  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Go for it Ray. Im pretty sure like me your not a manicured CC site kind of person and neither am I.

Might be a laugh.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> I suppose it depends on what mind set you go with, I hate South of France so I wouldn't enjoy it even if I was :roll:
> 
> ray.


You do seem to have a strange obsession re the South of France?

The site you've booked is unlike most all the places I've paid to stay at in the SoF, so you'll probably have a wonderful time.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose it depends on what mind set you go with, I hate South of France so I wouldn't enjoy it even if I was :roll:
> ...


Hi.

I do come accross like that don't I, but thats just me and don't get me started about Wales. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

funny I have got chicken run on my list to visit end nov dec time see for myself, like you said ray could be a laugh at Christmas, I think I would adapt as here we only have barren land and beaches, my little dog has never experienced a field before , may see you there.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Just be aware that unless things have changed in the last 9 months there are no 'facilities' and it can flood quite badly.

JohnW


----------

